# Went to Africa



## rdabpenman (Apr 6, 2013)

A customer brought me a Norma .470 Nitro Express nickle plated de-primed casing and a Woodleigh .470 Nitro Express .474 500 GR FMJ projectile and wanted to see if I could make him a pen to take to Africa for his hunting guide friend who uses this ammunition.

This is what I managed to come up with and put a piece of Whitetail deer antler in the primer hole.

A bit cumbersome to write with but I'm sure it will be a great conversation piece as it can actually be chambered into an express type rifle.

Will be interesting to hear how he has figured out how to get it through security, I think his wife will have a lot do do with getting it through.

The .470 Nitro Express is a cartridge developed in England for very large or dangerous game hunting. This cartridge is used almost exclusively in single shot and double express rifles for hunting in the tropics or hot climate. It is in wide use in the Southern and Central-East African region, favored by hunting guides, primarily while out for Cape buffalo and elephant.

Currently a box of 20 costs $350.00!!

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/Woodleigh470NitroExpress474500GRFMJProjectile.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC07776.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC07772.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC07790.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC07780.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow. On the cool pen, and on the price of a box of that caliber.


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 6, 2013)

Very Nicely done Les.


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 6, 2013)

Very very cool


----------



## blaineo (Apr 7, 2013)

HA! That's just awesome!! *drools*.....conversation piece is an understatement...lol


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice work, but my shoulder hurts just lookin at it. The big bang theory for sure.


----------

